# Woman Killed By Boyfriend Days Before Her Book On Domestic Violence Releases



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 7, 2019)

*North Carolina Mother Killed By Boyfriend Days Before The Release Of Her First Published Work*
*Aliyah Terry was taken to the hospital on July 4 with stab wounds.*

*




*

A community in Charlotte, North Carolina is in mourning after Aliyah Terry was killed in her home on Tuesday night, just days ahead of the release of her first book. 

Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police believe the 35-year-old mother of two was stabbed to death by her 32-year-old boyfriend Isaih Henderson. Police came to the home just four hours earlier after someone called the police. After a verbal altercation around 10 p.m., Henderson left the home and Terry told police the situation had calmed down so she would not be pressing charges.

At 3 a.m., police found her with stab wounds and took her to the hospital where she was pronounced dead. 

"Earlier in the evening, approximately four hours earlier, CMPD received a 911 call from this location regarding a verbal dispute between two parties," a CMPD spokesperson told Charlotte's WCNC station.

"Officers spoke to a female on the scene, there was no male present. Officers were told by the female that no crime had been committed."

Neighbors and family members told multiple news outlets that Henderson was a controlling and abusive boyfriend. Hours later, she was found dead and now Isaih “Drew” Henderson is on the run. Friends tell me he was a serial dater and got in arguments with Aliyah often. 

"He has been trying to be controlling of her, like stealing her keys so she can't leave the house," a neighbortold NBC Charlotte's Richard DeVayne. "Yesterday, we were on the phone together and she said, 'he's about to snatch my phone,' and it took me hours to be able to get in contact with her. It's been escalating."

@WBTV_News spoke with Aliyah’s ex-husband who tells me she was a great mother to their kids, a passionate entrepreneur and the life of the party. He says he’s devastated she got caught in a bad relationship that ended in her death. He’s with their kids now.

Henderson turned himself in to police on Thursday afternoon, where he was interviewed and charged with Terry's murder. Her ex-husband rushed to the scene and is taking care of their kids, who were at the home when the attack happened. He was inconsolable and said she was a wonderful woman. “Nothing but good things to say, that’s why she was my wife. She was a good mother and just got into a bad relationship with somebody,” he said.

According to WBTV, in the past year there were 19 calls to 911 made from that apartment.

Terry was on the verge of getting her writing published. She wrote parts of “The Queen Xperience" and detailed her experience with domestic violence. The book is slated for release next week. Nakita Davis, the book's publisher, lauded Terry for her contributions to the book and lamented that her inspiring story of overcoming domestic violence ended so tragically. 

“It encourages women across the world to play their royal position. Encouraging people to live out their God-sized dreams,” Davis told WSOCTV.

"She was a beautiful person inside and out, kept a beautiful smile. I want women to walk away knowing there is help."


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 7, 2019)

..... Wow,    Just wow!......

Ladies Please:  "When you Know Better, DO BETTER!"


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 7, 2019)

I hope he rots in prison. What a monster. These crazy, controlling men need to be isolated on an island.


----------



## SoniT (Jul 8, 2019)

That's so sad. May she rest in peace. It's sad that she didn't live to see her book published but maybe it can help others. Last month my high school classmate was shot and killed by her boyfriend in a murder-suicide. Domestic violence is real.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 8, 2019)

This is so sad and I really don't know why these women won't press charges.  At least that may have helped. 
 Domestic abuse is so rampant. I work in healthcare and see it so frequently


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 8, 2019)

Her poor babies. This is awful.


----------

